# to Britta...............MSM



## geomv (Aug 9, 1999)

Thanks for your reply to my question. I just started the MSM on Monday. My stomach is upset this p.m. I wonder if this is just my IBS or can the MSM cause stomach upset??? I've been taking 2 500 mg 2x a day. Have you had any problems with it? Thanks again.. You can e-mail me at geomv###hotmail.com.


----------



## britta (Aug 8, 1999)

I am supposed to be taking 1 pill 2x a day, my bottle says it is 2000 mg per pill. I haven't been taking it with any regularity yet, am working up to the full doses of the pancreatic enzymes she recommended first and then see how my body reacts to that before introducing anything else. I figure 1 more week and then I will add the MSM daily.Good luck


----------

